# Brazilian Wandering Spider, Phoneutria fera



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

For anybody who is interested in Brazilian wandering Spiders (_Phoneutria fera_), here are a few photos of mine. They're a cool species to keep!


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Stunning spiders! How manageable are they when keeping? I've heard their lightning fast!
JB Owens


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

bugger that ive seen them shift and they jump at there intended target lol


----------

